# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Проблема с опцией "По ширине листа"

## krmik

Всем доброго времени суток! Возникла проблема в отчете с опцией "По ширине листа". 1С 77, пробовал в 25 платформе и в 27, одинаково.
Причем, некоторые отчеты выводит по ширине листа а некоторые нет. В конфигураторе проверил, пустых колонок нет, т.е. область печати в аккурат по концу отчета. В чем тут собачка порылась?

----------

